# Wild Grape Vines



## Mark Williams

I have a great deal of muscadine (sp) grape vines on my property. Some are 5-6" in diameter at the base.

Someone has cut a few of them off a few feet from the ground for whatever reason. Would it be possible to transplant some of these vines to another area without killing them? I would like to plant a few on my pasture.

Thanks for any input,

Mark


----------



## MELOC

are these foxgrapes?


----------



## Mark Williams

I've always just called them Muscadines. I've never heard the term "foxgrapes" before.

I found grape forum from doing a websearch.; Sounds like a hit'miss as far as transplanting. Seeing as though they are already cut, all I have to lose is the labor.

I may try pulling a smaller vine out of a tree and trellis it. I've got a bunch of them to play with , so who knows.

I've been thinking of starting a small vineyard anyway. 

With that in mind, I wonder if having these wild grapes about might be a problem with cross pollination?


----------



## MELOC

i just did a little research very quickly. apparently fox grapes are different than muscadines.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muscad 

from what i read at wikipedia, you should have no problem with cross-pollination.

http://www.all-creatures.org/pica/ftshl-grape.html


----------



## Mark Williams

Thanks very much Meloc. 

One of the cut vines had a very unusual glob of something growing from the vine. It looked like a "brain" for lack of better description. I noticed ants seemed to like it, So I tasted it . I may have stumbled onto a new delicasy


----------



## marvella

i will gladly pay you for some cuttings. i looooove muscadines and they are getting scarce around here.

would you like to sell some?


----------



## Wildcrofthollow

Hi Mark,

If you have Muscadines you are in high cotton so to speak. Jellies, jams, wine, the whole shootin match.

I don't have any experience with transplanting them, though I have had some experience with fox grape (_Vitis lambrusca_)which I have a lot of. (I have cut it back a lot and it seems to come right back without much trouble)

the "brain" is jelly from the cut stem, It is edible and really not too bad.

Grape vines are a good way to get purified water in a survival situation. cut a small vine off about 3' above the ground and bend it so that it drips into a drinking vessel of some sort. In the spring you will get a copious amount of slightly tangy water that is pure and good to drink. In the summer and fall this does not seem to work. You can recut the vine once it stops dripping, and it will restart, but it will get smart about the 3rd time you do it.

I would try root pruning in the summer, cut the vine slam off in the fall and then transplant. I have also heard that you can get new babies by layering the vine (cut small notch, add rotenone powder, dig shallow trench and lay the notched vine into it, cover with a brick, and wait until the next spring or fall to cut the vine and transplant the little one) I have not tried this with grapes tho.


----------



## Mark Williams

marvella, you are welcome to come get some cuttings. I plan on pulling one of the younger vines down out of the trees and see if it will get growing on a trellis. I'll see if I cant get some to root as wildcrofthollow has described that you can plant. I have plenty  I've never seen vines this size before. I mistook one vine for a tree as it was so big at the base.

Were in Smyth county by the way. We havent fully moved in yet , but hope to be relocated by mid Summer.


----------



## louisedouget

We have been in the process of clearing the land around the house. In doing so, I almost destroyed an established a muscadine grape vine. Since then I have been trying to get the new vines to grow on a hurricane fence. I don't believe they like it. LOL. So, I have decided to move the whole plant and give it what it needs. More son and it's own growing space. Does anyone have any advice about transplanting a mature grape vine?

Thank you,
Louise


----------



## ronbre

i have transplanted grape vines with good success..go for it


----------

